# How to host a website behind proxy server.



## suryatejap (Nov 14, 2010)

Can Anyone help me how to host a website on my system(I should be using a proxy address to access internet). I am a student in an institute and so We share net using some local Ip adresses(routers). We also should be using a proxy adress to access internet. So help me how to bypass this proxy details and I already have a web server(xampp) installed on my pc.

So can anyone please suggest me a method for globalising my system on internet.


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

Simple answer. You can't you need a dedicate ip address, and with some special software you can use a dynamic ip address if you really have to but its not possible when your behind a proxy and several routing systems.


----------

